# The hive & the bees pics



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I ran down to Paris and picked up a hive. The bees appear to be happy in it. We set it about 10 feet from a stand of honeysuckle and they've been spending a lot of time over at the honeysuckle so I hope they will be happy here.

After I got the wood hive, I found out they have plastic hives for about $30 less. The plastic claims to be warmer in winter and cooler in summer. Has anyone used them? I'm planning to buy a second hive as soon as possible. I'm thinking about getting a plastic one.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

You can get styrofoam hives, they are called Beemax, but they are usually more exspensive than woodware for a complete hive. The plastic hives went out of style about 30 years ago.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All I can say about plastiac is yuk. 
Plastic get brittle over time, how long before a corner breaks out when you pry them apart when the proplis is cold?

If they are $30.00 less than wood you are buying your wood ones at the wrong place. 
Mann Lake has the 9 5/8 $12.95.
Lapps has the hive body nonassembled for $11.55.

 Al


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

sugarbush said:


> You can get styrofoam hives, they are called Beemax, but they are usually more exspensive than woodware for a complete hive. The plastic hives went out of style about 30 years ago.


That's the one they have. It's $30 less than the wooden hive. I just paid $98 for the one in the pic in the OP, then I found the Beemax for $68 in the catalog. 

The description makes it sound like a good hive, but I wonder how long it would last compared to the wood. 

The lady at the store called it plastic and I didn't read the details in the catalog. I guess I should have did some research on it before I ask the question.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page4.html
Assembled Kits 
Assembled Complete Hive Body Kit - Wood Frames 

Ship wt. 37 lbs.
Start a new colony with our Complete Hive Kit. Once your bees draw out most of the foundation, you can add a second deep hive body. 
â¢ 1 9 5/8â Assembled 10 Frame Hive Body
â¢ 10 9 1/8â Assembled #1 Frames
â¢ 10 8 1/2â Waxed Rite-CellÂ® Foundation
â¢ *1 Assembled Telescoping Cover
â¢ 1 Assembled Inner Cover
â¢ 1 Assembled Bottom Board 
â¢ 1 Entrance Reducer *

WW-730 9 5/8â Complete 10 Frame Hive Kit - Wood Frames 1-4.....................$75.95

Assembled Kits 
Assembled 10 Frame 9 5/8â Hive Body Kit - Wood Frames 
Our 10 Frame Deep Hive Body Kit can be added to your standard 10 frame equipment to replace an old brood chamber or added on as a second story to an expanding colony.

â¢ 1 10 Frame 9 5/8â Assembled Hive Body
â¢ 10 9 1/8â Assembled #1 Frames
â¢ 10 8 1/2â Waxed Rite-CellÂ® Foundation

WW-825 10 Frame 9 5/8â Hive Body Kit - Wood Frames 1-4........$41.50
5-24......$38.95 
WW-827 10 Frame 9 5/8â Hive Body Kit - Wood Frames - Painted 
1-4........$44.50



 Al


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/page4.html
> 
> Al


Thanks for the link. That will not only save money on the purchase price, but the shipping is less than 1/2 as much. Big savings!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i like the hive on the bottom of the page. if i would buy it and put it in the back yard, would it atract bees or do i need to put them in? 
i know, probably very stupid question but i have absolutly no clue about bees.
but i know i would like to have some


----------

